# Radeon X1600 Reccomendations



## SamuraiLincoln (Oct 6, 2006)

Allright I have a X1600 Series Radeon (AGP) but anytime I click Find Max, the screen goes black and the comp turns off.

So in order to skip that phase, does anyone reccomend some Core and memory settings? Here are my comp stats.

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v335/Cerran_Nollinthus/compstats3.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v335/Cerran_Nollinthus/compstats2.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v335/Cerran_Nollinthus/compstats.jpg


----------



## ARTOSOFT (Oct 6, 2006)

See my core and memory.  But, your mileage may vary.  Since I change a stock cooler.  You better find it yourself.  Don't use auto find max on core or memory.  increase clock slowly and do check temperature and artifact.

Regards,
Arto.


----------



## SamuraiLincoln (Oct 6, 2006)

So I basically bring both levers up one notch and press the find artifat button?

Do I keep this up?


----------



## ARTOSOFT (Oct 7, 2006)

SamuraiLincoln said:


> So I basically bring both levers up one notch and press the find artifat button?
> 
> Do I keep this up?


One by one.  Don't find both core and memory at the same time.

You can try increase slowly by 5-15MHz.

Find max core first.  Increase slowly, check, increase slowly, check.  Until artifacts appear.

Bring core down about 10MHz, and do the same to memory clock.  Increase slowly, check, increase slowly, check.  Until artifacts appear.

If you find max memory already, bring back core to its max.  Check about 5-10 minutes.  If no artifacts, that's your card max core and memory.

Patient.  Do not rush and leave computer unattended.  Some cases reported the card dying in the progress since they are no people to stop when the thing goes wrong.

Regards,
Arto.


----------



## SamuraiLincoln (Oct 7, 2006)

Do I set it, and then press Set Clock, or do I scan after I set it?


----------



## ARTOSOFT (Oct 8, 2006)

SamuraiLincoln said:


> Do I set it, and then press Set Clock, or do I scan after I set it?


Yes, set clock, press "set clock" button, find artifact.  Wait for +/- 30 second (for beginning of overclocking.  After you find artifact, bring down clock, find artifact, wait for longer time.

Regards,
Arto.


----------



## SamuraiLincoln (Oct 10, 2006)

Everytime I click Set Clock, the screen goes black. then again, it does the same when I clicked the Find Max buttons initially.


----------



## ARTOSOFT (Oct 10, 2006)

Which version of ATITool are you using?

Download the 0.25 beta16*pre1*.  I found that version is the most correct one for x1600pro AGP.

Regards,
Arto.


----------



## SamuraiLincoln (Oct 10, 2006)

Pop me a link, I cannot find that version.

EDIT: I keep finding Pre3 but no pre1....


----------



## ARTOSOFT (Oct 10, 2006)

SamuraiLincoln said:


> Pop me a link, I cannot find that version.
> 
> EDIT: I keep finding Pre3 but no pre1....


Try this and let us know the result:
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=16851

Regards,
Arto.


----------



## SamuraiLincoln (Oct 10, 2006)

I start at 500/400 (rounded) and I can get to about 560/440. Does that sound like a good jump up?


----------



## ARTOSOFT (Oct 10, 2006)

Which brand is your x1600pro?  See my signature, I can get 573.25MHz/468MHz.  Ok, it is not on stock cooler.

Regards,
Arto.


----------



## SamuraiLincoln (Oct 10, 2006)

ARTOSOFT said:


> Which brand is your x1600pro?  See my signature, I can get 573.25MHz/468MHz.  Ok, it is not on stock cooler.
> 
> Regards,
> Arto.



Its a ATI Radeon X1600 Pro.


----------



## Alex Gheseger (Oct 10, 2006)

*Overclocking*

I can get my Sapphire X1600 pro to 610.63 Mhz (core) and the temp never gets past 80 degrees. No artifacts. Somehow, though, i can only get my memory up to 408.00 Mhz without artifacts. Any ideas on how to fix this issue?


----------



## SamuraiLincoln (Oct 10, 2006)

Alex Gheseger said:


> I can get my Sapphire X1600 pro to 610.63 Mhz (core) and the temp never gets past 80 degrees. No artifacts. Somehow, though, i can only get my memory up to 408.00 Mhz without artifacts. Any ideas on how to fix this issue?



I got mine to 480 before the screen simply goes black. Perhaps you simply found your max?


----------



## ARTOSOFT (Oct 11, 2006)

Alex Gheseger said:


> I can get my Sapphire X1600 pro to 610.63 Mhz (core) and the temp never gets past 80 degrees. No artifacts. Somehow, though, i can only get my memory up to 408.00 Mhz without artifacts. Any ideas on how to fix this issue?


Probably is because different memory manufacturer.  Mine is Infineon.  Yours probably Hynix.  Check on the memory IC.  There are 4 memory IC at the front side of the card and 4 memory IC at the back side of the card.

What is your 3Dmark05 at 610.65/408.00?

Regards,
Arto.


----------



## Alex Gheseger (Oct 15, 2006)

*3dmark*

Sorry it took me so long to reply, I had to download 3dmark on my luddite internet (yay dialup!!). 

my 3dmark 06 is a measly 1455, but i think thats because of my crappy mobo (MSI 7093).


----------



## Agility (Oct 15, 2006)

Alex Gheseger said:


> I can get my Sapphire X1600 pro to 610.63 Mhz (core) and the temp never gets past 80 degrees. No artifacts. Somehow, though, i can only get my memory up to 408.00 Mhz without artifacts. Any ideas on how to fix this issue?



Yes my card can go up to 610core but only 420memory. So dont worry about it.



SamuraiLincoln said:


> I got mine to 480 before the screen simply goes black. Perhaps you simply found your max?



Having more core then memory is better for the X1600. Find your max core then your max memory. Then stablise them by lowering them slowly or increasing and MAKE sure to scan for artifacts. Also make your memory like 450mhz before finding your max core or else you will be finding a dead card soon.

Note: If you're someone that plays game like almost 16hrs, or probably alittle less, play intensive graphics game. When i had 620core 420memory my game would just hang after 5hrs of continous playing. Just reduced the core to 600 and 410memory and everything is fine up till now. Hope that helps.


----------



## ah_cleo (Oct 27, 2006)

hi.. i got my gecube x1600pro 256mb AGP today.. i have problem wif the ati 0.24.. the screen goes black wheever i auto set clock or wad.. but i solved by using the 0.25 beta.. now i got a problem.. i cant find any temp on both ati tools or CCC.. anyone can advise?


----------

